# Wife's First Deer!



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Monday was a great day for my wife and I. My wife got her first deer and had my first 2 deer day!



















Good day for Team Spencer!

-Nathan


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Way to go!! Stack 'em high!


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Congrats to you and your wife!!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulationjs to you both.

Looks like a Knight MK-85, don't see many of those anymore, nice gun


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

She sure looks happy!! Congrats !!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I'd say she looks happy,look at that smile! Congrats!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats on the deer!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Three deer down....Wow...Great hunting ...Cong. To the both of you.....:!


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lundy said:


> Congratulationjs to you both.
> 
> Looks like a Knight MK-85, don't see many of those anymore, nice gun


You are correct. It is what I used to get my first deer last year. It was my grandpa's gun. Through weird family situations I never got to meet him before he passed away a couple of years ago, so it meant a lot that I got my first deer using his gun!

As for my wife's big smile.... she thought she hit it Monday night right before sundown. However, we never found blood and we saw it sprinting off over a hill. It was on Tuesday (we were both back home) that my cousin found the deer for her. She gut shot it and it apparently circled back onto our property and died right next to where I had shot the mom. Believe me, she was TICKED Monday night thinking she missed her first deer and would have to wait a whole year to redeem herself. It also didn't help that while coming home Monday night, while driving in the Portage Lakes, that we almost hit 6 deer! Talk about putting salt into the wound! 

All is good now!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

im glad to see someone from OGF get something.I got mine 2nd day of gun so i was fired up just waiting to hear some blackpowder stories on here.I checked a couple times all four days and nothing going on but an antler, antlerless discussion. I guess there just wasnt many out in the cold. Congrats youll have plenty of food to start off the new year.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Congrats to you both.


----------

